# Anubia Pic



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Just a pic. Started this tank last summer..most plants are now attached to the stump, just added the ones in the front.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

The Anubias look great! Nice Job!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome job, the anubias are looking healthy, established and growing well.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice collection of Anubias


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

You should definitely add more pictures of this tank, it looks very nice.

Looks like some crypts to the back left, Valisneria to the back right.
Something like 5 variants of barterii in there, all looking healthy.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Here is a pic of the whole tank. I added a couple of crypts this week. Not sure if the ones that are real yellowish are supposed to be that way or not. I added some root tabs, and am using PPS-Pro. I also ordered 3 anubia nana petite today to add to it


----------

